# Liquid Dye tip



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

When using liquid dye for candles (or cakes) I would suggest that you use gloves or something to keep it off of your hands. :rofl

I got a little bit on my hands this morning and then ran my hands through my hair (still wet from my shower.) and no I have red highlights in my bangs. Not my type of thing! :laughcry


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll be sure to remember that. Hmmmm, wonder if it would cover gray? LOL


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

It covered dark brown, it just might cover gray. And it fits the day! :rolleyes

I have some of my sisters pushing for me to either dye all of my hair this color or to keep the highlights. :? I do not like the idea of dying my hair and I would rather cut my hair then highlight it!! I sure wish that it had been in the part of m hair that goes down my back, then no one would have seen it as it is always in a bun. Now my bangs have a redish tinges. :?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope don't try it on grey as will be carrot orange


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Doesn't that beat gray? I told mom and she said she didn't know and she didn't really care try and find out right now.  And I said it was a reddish ting it is more magenta! like I said, not my color!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I've always loved playing with my hair color, although now that I am older and more grown up I tend to play it safe. A far cry from my younger years when I had plum purple hair. :lol

I bet next time you wear gloves when working with candle colorants! 

Sara


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, yes I will! I keep thinking "well, I am glad it wasn't the blue dye that I picked up!"

The thing that gets me is I picked it up off of my desk to put it in the box that it belongs in there was a little bit of dye on the side (no more then three drops) and that was enough to stain my hand and my hair. 

I am not the type of person who dyes my hair. In fact I am not the type of person who does anything with my hair!


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

Wild hair color doesn't bother me too much. I let one of my my daughters bleach the under part of her hair in the back then she dyed it green. It just peeks out because her hair is layered. We just tell people that she is supporting 4-H. Shannon


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

pfst!! LOL :rofl
Karen


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh and it won't come out! When I showered it stayed! :sigh I had a couple people ask me about it at church and on person told me "it gives me a new idea of you. I never thought of you that way. But I like it! It looks good." :really

Maybe I ought to just keep it, this way. Since everyone likes it. I'll bet that the way I dyed it was cheaper then getting a box at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki thinks you need to try purple  course she wrote it in the wrong thread.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra I told you...when I make mistakes you are supposed to fix them, not point them out and make me look stupid    yes Katie, I think you should try purple, you are too young for a bun! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WEll at least you got it in a post Katie made :rofl Promis I would have moved it had you not.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I think purple is way to out there for me! I was sure I would never dye my hair (Even a red that matches my hair color). So I have once again learned to never say never.  

Oh and Yeah, a bun is probably is a little old, but when you hair is past your waist there is very little you can do with it to keep it safe! Trust me I learned that after the vacuum eat it and I had to cut 1/2 of it to my shoulders and then a week latter the leaf blower got the other half.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

I am thrilled to know that I'm not the only one who's had the vacuum cleaner eat their hair!! :lol


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I am glad to know that I am not the only person who has had the vacuum eat their hair as well!! :rofl


----------

